# Afterburn sound



## kelly22 (19/8/15)

Good evening all im begining to become aware of an afterburn sizzling sound after i take a drag from my setup and its only on 30j which does not seem high enough to heat up and then afterburn for like almost a second ,after i fire is it just my ocd thats listening for sounds or is it a common thing that you have also experienced please share your knowledge or solutions alike on this matter as its driving me insane at times my current and daily setup is an ipv3li with a subtank mini using a 28g nickel build at 0.16 ohms

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (20/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> Good evening all im begining to become aware of an afterburn sizzling sound after i take a drag from my setup and its only on 30j which does not seem high enough to heat up and then afterburn for like almost a second ,after i fire is it just my icd thats listening for sounds or is it a common thing that you have also experienced please share your knowledge or solutions alike on this matter as its driving me insane at times my current and daily setup is an ipv3li with a subtank mini using a 28g nickel build at 0.16 ohms
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



There might be a slight after burn on the nickel coils but nothing that should be driving you insane.

Between this issue and the question regarding the warmth of the tank, I'm starting to think that you might not be making a good connection with the subtank. 

Check that your rba base is screwed down nicely on the tank base.

Check thay your leads are secured nicely around the post screws.

When building nickel on the subtank I run the leads halfway around the post screw if that makes sense. So my leads run around the back of the screw and that way you are ensured a good connection because each side of the screw is touching that lead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kelly22 (20/8/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (20/8/15)

Could be to little cotton wool in your coil. Juice is burning between the cotton and coil. Check that and try again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

Because there is no constant liquid medium in contact with the hot metal, the coil takes longer to cool down. Larger ID coils, higher guage wire and correct coil wicking will resolve the issue.

This is with regards to RDA's btw, but I'm sure it applies to tanks.


----------



## kelly22 (20/8/15)

Hi guys thanks for your responses i have removed my tank for the day and will be using my rda,the afterburn sound is driving me nuts

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (20/8/15)

@Yiannaki seems like my coil was gunked up and was burning the gunk on the coils rebuilt n it seems fine thanks for the replies though

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> @Yiannaki seems like my coil was gunked up and was burning the gunk on the coils rebuilt n it seems fine thanks for the replies though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you find the source of the problem bro.

The only down side of nickel is that it cannot really by dry burned in the same way as kanthal. You're almost forced to just rebuild.

Happy vaping. Temp control is awesome  

I was on the phone with @devdev tonight and all I could recommend for his devices were nickel builds. Lol. Don't think he liked me much 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (21/8/15)

Lol @Yiannaki i am also enjoying TC and building with nickel is proving to be way easier than building with kanthal for me TC is the future ,amazing that newer vapers that start off vaping now will probably never know wat its like to get smashed by a dry hit over a 100 w bkz their devices will limit before they can get there

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

